# Paint for jigs



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Powder paint is the best paint in my opinion, but is there any other paint, such as vinyl, or acrylic that does not chip easily or wash off. Maybe with some sort of clear top coat? I just have a problem when I paint RoadRunner types of jigs with the powder paint seizing up the chain to the swivel.


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

I use finger nail polish


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

GOOSE48 said:


> I use finger nail polish


For color or top coat?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you ever tried wrapping the swivels in foil before you heat the RR jigs? You can peal the foil off before you cure the heads in the oven. Works pretty good If you are careful how you wrap the foil.


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

both you can cover with clear


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I use self etching primer and krylon paint


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I use the vinyl lure paint from Jann's Netcraft. I haven't had any problems with it chipping once you use the clear coat. Just a little time consuming, white base coat, color, then clear coat.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I make my own pony jigs then use permanent markers to color, followed by Seal Coat a one part epoxy to protect. Eliminates painting the swivel with powder paint.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Buck-Eye said:


> View attachment 280091
> I make my own pony jigs then use permanent markers to color, followed by Seal Coat a one part epoxy to protect. Eliminates painting the swivel with powder paint.


These jigs are beautiful. I would like to know more. Where can I find the Seal Coat for instance? Any tricks to applying Seal Coat and cleaning up the mess you might get?


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Barlowstackle.com or Lurepartsonline.com carry it.

I use a small hobby paint brush to apply and it cleans up with water.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I wonder if the Clear Coat carried by Jann's is the same.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

*Same Stuff:*
*Component Systems Waterbased Seal Coat, 4 oz. Bottle*


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I ordered a bottle to try markers for color. In meantime I tried fingernail polish, but the brush picked up the color. Maybe leave marker coloring set longer??


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are top coating anything with nail polish, you have to be quick. I have used it to coat thread neck hair jigs and it will even pick up and bleed out cured powder paint. Just use quick brush strokes.... the fewer the better.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> Have you ever tried wrapping the swivels in foil before you heat the RR jigs? You can peal the foil off before you cure the heads in the oven. Works pretty good If you are careful how you wrap the foil.


I second this method, especially if your powder painting them...


----------

